

I didn’t have enough Facebook friends to prove to Airbnb I was real - acqq
http://www.theguardian.com/money/blog/2014/nov/14/airbnb-wont-let-book-room-facebook-friends

======
acqq
Is it even possible to use Airbnb without all of Facebook, Google and Linkedin
accounts?

